# Dueling boris'



## Kurt (Sep 23, 2006)

[Edited. Sorry, I didn't mean to put this in the HOW-TO prop section]

Well, they aren't really dueling..not yet.

Here are a pair of the Big Lots Talking Boris'. I clipped off the speakers and attached stereo 1/8" checks. On boris is connected to the right channel; the other to the left.

Here is a short video of them talking.






I don't know exactly where I"m going to put them. I'd like to put them outside, but I just don't trust people enough to leave them un attended. So I supposed they'll be going on my porch.

Enjoy.

Kurt


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

That is so cool! Nice work! :jol:

When you hacked the microbones into phono jacks, did you use capacitors?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------

